# Ginseng Root



## TheGame (Feb 1, 2011)

Heyo!

For all those who feel that stress is killing them and making their DP worse i have a little suggestion that might help some.

I bought Ginseng Root. It is a natural supplement that reduces stress and kills that excess tiredness. its also good for the brain and helps the process of healing for the body and mind. It also raises concentration and makes you alittle more alert.

I just started eating this so i havent really felt anything miraculous. but it IS a really good supplement when Anxious, tired, depressed and just in general feel stressed.

I take two rootslices every day (this is my second day taking it) and i also read in the braverman test that it helps with Acetylcholine deficencies. then especially Korean Ginseng. Dunno but i think any ginseng really will do.

Good luck!









Braverman test: http://advancedpsychcare.tripod.com/sitebuildercontent/sitebuilderfiles/braverman.test.pdf


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

TheGame said:


> Heyo!
> 
> For all those who feel that stress is killing them and making their DP worse i have a little suggestion that might help some.
> 
> ...


Good morning and thank you for the info. Do you know which Ginseng you are using? I assume it is dried? Also thank you for the test link - looks interesting.


----------



## TheGame (Feb 1, 2011)

Visual Dude said:


> Good morning and thank you for the info. Do you know which Ginseng you are using? I assume it is dried? Also thank you for the test link - looks interesting.


The brand is called GoQi and i think its regular dried ginsengrot. i eat it in small slices. And two a day seems to be the right dose.


----------

